# motors



## weemanthapimp (Jan 13, 2006)

i dont know if anyone has asked this or not.. but what good motor swaps are the for a 93 altima se? and what are a few things worth doing to an altima? i made it look ok cuz i put new head/tail lights on it... tinted the windows, and slammed it down.. what are y'alls opinions on making it look nice and run better??

thanks


----------



## WATSON1 (Jul 9, 2005)

Search this forum for motor swap, comes back with lots of results and options.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

the best thing for an altima is to keep the same type of engine - ka24de. you can do like most of us do and get yourself a low mileage 2000 or 2001 engine and gain a couple hp. easiest thing to do. any other engine like the sr20 or whatever else you find, is going to take lots of time, money, and fabrication skills that you may or may not have.


----------



## Pac (Feb 20, 2006)

The sr20 would cost allot of convert for an altima... I have a sr20det on mine but that because it’s imported version with Awd... It can be done where you can use the existing gearbox because the Awd box is very similar just missing the awd section to it...

i would say stick with the KA24 they are a good stong engine...


----------



## bridrive55 (Aug 26, 2004)

KA24DET is a versatile and exciting powerplant... Plenty of options, potential for lots of power. It's also a fun engine to modify because of its extensive availability in the US.


----------

